# Jesse Vasquez still in hospital



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

From Sherdog:



> Houston's Jesse Vasquez still in hospital
> 
> Professional light heavyweight fighter Jesse Vasquez is still recovering at St. John Medical Center in Tulsa, Okla., after he collapsed following a World Combat League event held on Saturday Feb. 23.
> 
> ...


----------



## enochian (Oct 19, 2007)

thats unfortunate,
did he fight on an hdnet card?


----------

